# LED in the red/blue spectrum



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

If you can use these lights for hydroponics, will they work for a planted tank? I'm thinking the main benefit is they don't get hot and you'd need a smaller fixture. 
Opinions please!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd be all over them like a paper towel to a spill if I could get them. I would think they would work well.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a basic design idea in my head, a dad that's an electrician and the motivation because $$ is limited.
I'll let you know if it works out!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I suggest you work some blue LED's into the equation so you can have a night lighting too. I really want that for my own tanks.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm, nightlight....... 
This may work. Now to find some decent bulbs. There's a guy on Craigslist selling some, but it's 6 cases of 168 bulbs Kinda overkill seen as I think I'd need a max of 4!!!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you can corner the market in bulbs then.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Corner the market??? I'd be THE market!!!


----------

